# line arrays



## djmcconn (Mar 5, 2010)

any suggestions on building line arrays diy style?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi David,
Welcome to the Shack. I moved your thread here to the DIY Speaker forum. It will get a lot more attention here.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

This was the line array I was going to build before I decided to change the room my home theater was going to be in.

http://www.trueaudio.com/array/


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

It might be a good idea to post a little more information...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

djmcconn said:


> any suggestions on building line arrays diy style?


Line arrays basically put a bunch of midrange, full rangers or even coaxials in a line and use that line to increase the output of the system. They are usually unnecessary in smaller rooms, but a project could be quite fun.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome David. Have fun. Dennis


----------

